# Fenix Sector Crisis



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Requesting Data...

Validating Permission...

Permission Granted...

Accessing Data...

...

Data:
Sector: Fenix
Number of Planets: 5
Imperial Affiliation: Blood Guard Space Marines, Imperial Guard, Sister of Battle, Tech Priest and several other minor organizations of the Imperium.
Situation: Crisis
Crisis: Varies on planet.
Map: http://i297.photobucket.com/albums/mm224/Necronsis/Sector.jpg?t=1243303294

Planet Name: Carnex
Location: Nearest to the sun
Type: Hive World
Imperial Affiliation: Imperial Guard and civilians.
Crisis: Several uprising and a possible chaos cult. Imperial Guard and PDF are dealing with the problem.
Crisis Level: Low
Important Figures: Governor Zanick Sulime, Assitant Zack Ronson, Captain Richard Premitin and Siliva Hampton (Note: Siliva Hampton is wanted dead or alive for crimes agaisn't the Imperium).
Other Figures: Sniper Micheal Rexxan, James Nash (James is wanted for crimes against the Imperium). Galenten Niclon(status unknown).

Planet Name:Sicucurs
Location: 2nd nearest to the sun
Type: Feral World
Imperial Affiliation: Space Marine Home World (Blood Guard), PDF and Civilians.
Crisis: Large amount of mutation. This has threaten the Blood Guard gene seed. Eldar have also been spotted in the reign. Fighting between the Governor and the Blood Guard Chapter Master. The planet has been suffering from a poor economy.
Crisis Level: High (Blood Guard are a new chapter and this Crisis may wipe them out)
Important Figure: Chapter Master Flare Palidorius, Governor Tullar Fisch,
Info on Blood Guard Chapter: Wears Red and Black Armour and has a high level of psychers. They don't know who their Primarch is thus they refer to him as the unknown Primarch. High level of pyscher is said to be due to their father chapter "Blood Ravens."

Planet Name: Monetson
Location: Nearest planet to Sicucurs besides Carnex
Type: Religious world.
Imperial Affiliation: Sister of Battle (order of our Marty Lady), PDF and Civilians.
Crisis: Large amount of mutation. Each time one Mutation is put down another one rises up. Also been some fighting between the Governor and the Cardinal.
Crisis Level: Medium
Important Figures: Canoness Lisa Tombia, Govenor Joseph Ronson, Cardinal Luke Sourner. Gusan (Mutant, to be killed on sight, suffer not the mutant to live).
Other Figures: Guvan (Large Mutan, to be killed on sight. Gusan brother), Smuggler Tim Nash (wanted dead or alive)

Planet Name: Optinlus
Location: The only planet with a moon.
Imperial Affiliation: Imperial Guard, PDF and Civilains.
Crisis: Ork Invasion
*Update:* Eldar Activity has been spotted!
Crisis Level: High
Important Figures: Governor Militant James Stole, Commissar Fortius Catroux, (Ex-Governor) Adviser Akkad Vular.
Other Figures: Storm Trooper Sergeant Veila Brodie, Sergeant Jacta Alpheus. 

Planet Name: Garex
Location: Closes to the asteroid field.
Imperial Affiliation: PDF, mining and small amounts of Civilians.
Crisis: None
Crisis Level: N/A
Important Figures: A change in goverment and ranks. Will be updated soon.

Error Encountered... 

Communication cut off... 

Attempting to reestablish...

Accessing related data:


This rp is going to be a lot of work for me and I'm going to get up all the information soon. In the mean time is going to be an rp where you are a sergeant of a certain squad and you will have to deal with your Crisis or if you want go around and kill bad guys here and their. Thus rpers can choose to follow the rp or just have their own little fun. Each faction will have different problems. Problems may be related to each other. I'm also looking for some Co-mods to help me out with this rp.

Things you will be able to do in this rp:
-Travel to different planets.
-Follow the storyline or just kill random bad guys and do your own thing
-Interact with lots of different npcs who all have their own back stories and motives.
-Deal with all sorts of problems, some that will be related to other problems that other rpers are also doing.
-Able to command squads.
-Squads can get stronger and can get killed off.
-Squads may be replace but their will be a penalty.

Character Sheet:
Name:
Age:
Gender:
Appearance:
Position:
Weapons:
Armour:
Squad Size: (Talk to me about this first)
Squad Equipment: (Talk to me about this first)
Start World: (Different races have different starting world)
Background:
Other Info:


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

No offense, but seriously Necrosis? Another RP? Shouldn't you be working on finishing one before you make another?


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

I quit my job so now I have more free time on my hands.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Small note: it's not affliction, it's affiliation.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Woops, better change that.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Hmmm interesting... When you say Eldar are playable do you mean Outcasts, Aspect Warriors or HQ roles. . ?


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Eldar will be acting in the shadows in order to save their craft world. You can play any infantry, including HQ, aspect warriors and outcast. Just don't do a Wraith Lord since their to big.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I will join as a SM but what exactly can we play as?


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm personally considering a Sister of Battle sergeant, or maybe an inquisitor.
Not quite decided yet, either would be interesting.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

I want to be an SM dev squad, but that is ruined by this basic weapon stuff. Will we be able to find new squad members or something like that along the way? Becayse a 4 man squad isn't very SM like.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Zondarian said:


> I want to be an SM dev squad, but that is ruined by this basic weapon stuff. Will we be able to find new squad members or something like that along the way? Becayse a 4 man squad isn't very SM like.


A SM dev squad would start with heavy bolters as basic equipment. You would have two fellow marines following you. A normal space marine squad with start with bolters and have 3 space marines following you. In time your squad size can grow but remeber they can be killed off to.



dark angel said:


> I will join as a SM but what exactly can we play as?


Captain (but you will have no marines under your command. Yet you can give orders to other marine players. A captain with marines under his command would be to over powered.

SM Tactical Squad Sergeant (starts with bolters and 3 marines under your command)

Assualt Space Marines Sergeant (start with bolt pistols and close combat weapons and 2 marines under your command)

Scout Sergeant (start with bolters and 2 scout marines under your command)

Dev Space Marine Sergeant (Starts with heavy bolters and 2 marines under your command)

Note that you can get promoted. Such as a Tactical Space Marine squad can later become a terminator squad.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow, someone's been drawing a great deal of idea's from dawn of war 2; just missing the name really.


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

I would like to join as IG:

Name: James Vorsk
Rank: Special Sergeant (S.Sgt) of the Optinlus 22nd Infantry Regiment.
Age: 23
Gender: Male
Appearance: 5' 10", slim build, muscular, goatee. Short brown hair, brown eyes.
Weapons: Chainsword, Bolt Pistol
Armour: Carapace Armour
Squad Size: 6
Squad Equipment: Lasrifles and Combat Weapons
Start World: Optinlus
Background: Was conscripted at the age of 16, became S.Sgt at the age of 22, very rapid promotions, but were earned by getting himself out of situations as hairy as a french woman.
Other Info:

Squad breakdown:

Charlie Fireteam:
S.Sgt. Vorsk
Benjamin Gresk (Vox Caster)
Hugh Parker
Marcus Jones

Delta Fireteam:
Cpl. Lewis Hyde
Sam Flint
Paul Kirkman

M


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

A character sheet has been added. Please fill it out.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Name: Tarn Y'leleth
Age: 1216.
Gender: Male.
Appearance: He is a a little longer than his fellow eldars, his hair is long and black. He is as slender as any other eldar.
Position: Farseer.
Weapons: Shuriken pistol and witch blades.
Armour: Rune armour and ghost helm.
Starting world: Optinlus.
Background: He never talks about it.
Other info: He is as arogant as only a eldar can be, and he hates orks more than any thing else. His trust is not easy to gain, anf when you earn it, it is not asured he is going to trust you for very long any way. And he knows how to drive a jetbike, and he even likes it.

Hope this is good.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

*Daniela Garth*

Well, here he is, my inquisitor.

Character Sheet:
Name: Daniela Garth
Apparant Age: 29
Gender: Female
Appearance: small, thin wiry built, with blue eyes and white blond hair.
Position: Inquisitor
Weapons: Elegant Sword(her valedictorian award from the schola progenium), needle pistol(given to her when she went on her initial solo missions as acolyte), Digital weapon(An heirloom), psy tracker(requested by her from the munitorum on the black ship before embarking to monetson), inquisitorial Mandate(bequethed on her by the inquisitor lord at her promotion to full inquisitor).
Armour: Carapace
Squad Size: 7 henchmen

Michael Wright - Ex-Arbiter, carapace armour, hot-shot lasgun, targeter, frag and krak grenades.
TaurLogis - Autosavant ( sage ) - built in lasblaster ( laspistol )
Deirde Slade - Sister Hospitaler( medic ) - las pistol
Scoot - Servo Skull ( familiar )

Mephiston Darius - Accolyte - Laspistol, carapace armour, power sword.
Egnar Blackmane - stormtrooper - carapace armour, hot-shot lasgun, targeter, frag and krak grenades.
Helveticus Lesnar - stormtrooper - carapace armour, hot-shot lasgun, targeter, frag and krak grenades.

Start World: Monetson
Background: Daniela was always a quick student at the schola progenium, making valedictorian of her class, she had hoped to become a sister dialogus of the order of the candle, however, in the shadows other things were afoot.
After her graduation, she was instructed to board a ship that she thought would go to Ophelia for her training as a sister, instead, she boarded the vessel of an inquisitor lord, who decided that her talent could be better used by the imperium under his tutelage.
After some adjustment to her 'new' carreer, she spent several years assisting the inquisitor on various missions, several of which she had to go out on her own and use his contacts to approach cases from another direction while he investigated matters on another level.
Because of her success at such missions, when the opportunity for a true mission to test her came, he promoted her to the rank of Full inquisitor, and sent a few of his henchmen with her on the mission.
Gathering her own people, she set off on a starliner for the fenix system, finally arriving at the planet of Monetson to solve the mystery of mutation.

Other Info:
Mephiston Darius, Egnar Blackmane, Helveticus Lesnar are the henchmen sent with her by the inquisitor lord to help her. They are played by Necrosis.

Michael Wright is a former lower level Arbitor who assisted her in uncovering several rather unflattering and heretical things about his superiors. Due to him having to break the rules as arbitor for this, this cost him his carreer, since he could not reveal the reason behind this being an inquisitor's orders.
After this debacle, Michael abandoned his career as an arbitor and became part of Daniela's group of close affliates.

Deirdre is one of Daniela's old schola progenium friends, having been trained as a sister hospitaler, she was rather distraught at Daniela not being at the sisterhood when she arrived, but once Daniela found her again after her training was more than glad to join her old friend in the pursuit of heretics.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

I would like to join as an imperial guard Captain.

Character Sheet:
Name: Captain "Hell" Holden
Age: 28
Gender: male
Appearance: 5"11, brown short hair, scar down right cheek, green eyes.
Position: Captain of the Coperus 16th scout company
Weapons: chainsword and lasrifle.
Armour: Carapace armour with red slashes down the left side
Squad Size: Eight men, and women
Squad Equipment: 6 lasrifles and close combat weapons, and 2 snipers
Start World: Carnex
Background:Joined the Coperus scout company when he was 18 and rose quickly to Captain, preforming several heroic acts, providing vital intel to crusade fleets across the galaxy. The Coperus 16th scouts are said to rival the Tanith First and Only, and Captain Holden has honed in his scout abilities. He has the respect of his peers and of his squad.
Other Info: Holden's squad has two snipers, twins called Rebecca and Sara. They have been with the Captains platoon since he got it and are the only people in his company that know his first name, and can call him by it. They are loyal to him and will obey his orders even if someone with a higher rank orders them to do something else. They only stay out of trouble due to the Captain, always getting them out of trouble and the commander of the Scout Company General Mornix whose best friend was their father.

Squad composition:
Lt. Rebecca Fury (Sniper)
Sgt Sara Fury (Sniper)
Pvt Jack Jolien (Vox Caster)
Pvt Simon Ques 
Pvt Damien Scotch
Pvt Liam Jost
Pvt Hannah Colt (Medic)
Pvt Sole Jackson


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Name: Mephiston Darius
Age: 24
Gender: Male
Appearance: Blond hair and deep blue eye. Stands about 6’2.
Position: Acolyte/Explicator
Weapons: Power sword, las pistol.
Armour: Carapace
Squad Size: 2 Storm Troopers
Squad Members Names: Egnar Blackmane, Helveticus Lesnar
Squad Equipment: Hot shot las guns, carapace armour.
Starting World: Sicucurs
Background: Mephiston Darius was born in a hive world. He started his life as a thug and hit men. He would kill other gang members and sometime capture them. When he captured them he would sometimes interrogate them to gain information about them and their local gangs. Yet one day when he captured a female gang member and began to interrogate her he found out she was part of chaos cult. She promised him power beyond his imagination but he refused and called her a liar. It was then when an Inquisitor revealed himself. Mephiston was shock by what had happened and was scared. Yet the Inquisitor told him not to fear. For he was impressed at Mephiston skills and his ability not fall to chaos so easily. He gave Mephiston two options. Either serve him as part of the Inquisition or face charges for his crimes. Mephiston choose to serve the Inquisition. Mephiston began his training while the Inquisitor continued with his mission. Yet when Mephiston finally finish his training his Inquisitor was killed. The Inquisition then sent him to serve under a new Inquisitor “Daniela Garth.” Two Storm Troopers have also been assigned to him not only to help him on his missions but also to keep an eye on him.
Other Info: Mephiston Darius is a bit of a rebel. He sometimes believes he knows better then his Inquisitor. He can sometimes be reckless yet he knows how to get out of trouble and how to be quiet in certain situations.


You guys also know you can make a 2nd character to.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Name: Bob Carmon
Age: 213
Gender: Male
Appearance: He wears a dark red 'errant' pattern armour adorned with badges of redeption and shame from his time in the Fated company of Blood Ravens. His armour and face bear the distinctive tread mark of a Chaos Chainsword slicing down his face and deep into his armour. On his lower left leg his armour is slightly corroded from a Tyranid bio attack. In addition his armour has a series of scorch marks from a Traitor Guard firing squad that he successfully escaped from. His hair is a short black and cut into tribal patterns that distinguish him as a child of Thrax. He has a broken nose curtusy of his trainer from his days as a scout, due to his somewhat confrontational personality. His eyes are brown with green flecks. On his armour Bob has all of his awarded medals. They are the Iron Skull, Imperial Laurel, Marksman's Honour and several purity seals.
Position: Space marine Sergeant
Weapons: Bolt Pistol, Two Chainswords and Meltabombs.
Armour: Mrk 8 'Errant' Armour
Squad Size: 3 man dev squad apparently.
Squad Equipment: Two Heavy Bolters
Start World: Sicucurs
Background: Born on the Blood Raven recruiting world of Thrax Bob quickly rose through the ranks of the scouts. After a period of time he was inducted into the 5th Company known as the fated. He quickly became a well liked member and when at aged 76 his sergeant died he took command of his Devastator squad. In the Jarus campaign his entire squad his killed and he was the only survivor, after this he was not seen again for over a decade as he sought out his teams killers. His return to the chapter was in the Yemen blockade, were by chance both he and the Blood ravens were present. Since that point he has dedicated his time to training Devastator squads in battle however has suffered terribly from the guilt of losing an entire team. When the opertunity arose he elected himself to join the newly founded Blood Guard chapter to attempt to escape his shame. And that brings us up to now.
Other Info: Very low level psychic abilities as many of the chapter have.


----------



## Rafen (Oct 21, 2008)

Mind if i join

Name: Lugar
Age: 36
Gender: Male
Appearance: Has snaking electoos on his arms that continue on his fingers. looks fairly average not too tall a bit of a build. Has a scar accross upper chest and arm (starting from the upper left sholder)
Position: Merc For Hire
Weapons: Power Sword, Power Maul, lazpistols, Modified Hellgun(dosent require Batt pack), frag grenades 
Armour: Flak, and Carapace
Squad Size: 2 one Male(Dante):suicide: the other female(Gin-hei)
Squad Equipment: same equipment
Start World: Monetson
Background: Born on a farming planet Joined PDF went to Gaurd and was thrown out Became a merc
Other Info: takes things from whatever he kills to sell


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Everyone is accepted so far. I would like to get a few more people on each side before starting.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Well, I've finally got around to designing a character. Please take note that occasionally I may be unable to post for a couple days because of GSCEs shok::shout::hang1::suicide but I'll try as hard as I can to stay frequent.

Name: Hail Seriol
Age: 985
Gender: Male
Appearance: He is of average Eldar height with golden blond shoulder length hair and bright blue eyes. He wears a chameleon cloak that changes colour to help him blend in with his surroundings and when not in use is a matt black. His right hand is missing and so is replaced by a robotic version.
Position: Eldar Pathfinder
Weapons: Ranger Long Rifle, Shuriken pistol, an extravagant short sword
Armour: Regular Guardian Armour, Chameleon Cloak
Squad Size: Two Eldar Pathfinders
Squad Equipment: Ranger Long Rifle, Shuriken Pistol
Start World: Optinlus
Background: Hail hails)) from the Craftworld of Alaitoc where at the very young age of 71 he was banished for his reckless behaviour. Ever since then he has trod the Path of the Wanderer and has even became lost on it, making it so that he will never truly return to his Craftworld or any other. He has taken part in a variety of different conflicts, mostly for Alaitoc but also for other Craftworlds and has more than once changed the course of a battle to favour the Eldar with a single volley of shots from him and his fellow snipers. Hail has spent so much time away from his people that he has learnt other skills apart from the use of his sniper so knows many different languages and can even hold his own in hand-to-hand using his blade.
Other Info: He usually takes the title of Starstrider and used to be very aggressive though he has mostly outgrown it now. His personality often varies from being very manipulative to oddly comical and viciously serious. . .


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Welcome aboard. Just need a few more people now on each side.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Lord Ramo said:


> I would like to join as an imperial guard Captain.
> 
> Character Sheet:
> Name: Captain "Hell" Holden
> ...





Rafen said:


> Mind if i join
> 
> Name: Lugar
> Age: 36
> ...


Just realize something guys. I'm going to have to ask you to get rid of your power weapons. Your characters seem to have to much equipment right now.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Name: Rob Stein
Age: 35
Gender: Male
Appearance: Blonde hair, blue eyes. Tall and thin however his lack of bulk doesnt seem to effect his close combat prowess
Position: Storm trooper sergaent
Weapons: Hot shot lasgun, Close combat weapon
Armour: Carapace armour
Squad Size and names:
Sergaent Rob Stein
Private Ralf Fisel 
Private Ethan Cra 
Private Crank Griffin 
Squad Equipment: Hot shot lasguns, Frag Grenades
Start World: Optinlus 
Background: The squad was put together by Rob Stein after the initial orc onslaught. Their individual storm strooper squads were destroyed. They found themselves fighting back to back in the city square as they desperately tried to retreat. Rob Stein requested the formation to be made official.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Ok sure ill put in a chainsword if thats ok


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Chain sword is fine.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Ok guys before starting this rp I will like the following classes to be played by someone (Tech-Priest or a tech marine, either one is fine, a battle sister and some kind of assassin.)


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Ill take the tech marine


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Ok here is the Tech Marine

Name: Astalan
Faction: Blood Guard
Appearance: Astalan is known for his heavy amount of bionics, his lower face (nose and mouth) is covered by a resperator and his eyes are replaced with glowing red bionics, his bald head runs with thick wires that fall down into his back.
Equipment: A plasma pistol and servo claw that comes over his shoulder.
Armour: Highly artificed so much it is beyond recognition.
Age: two hundred.
Background: Astalan served with the Adeptus Mechanicus for a centuary and thus is considered a veteran among their ranks, although he is a fairly new recruit to the Blood Gaurd, only returning when he was 120. Astalan his known for spending hours on end within the chapter armoury, constantly adding new equipment to his armour and weapons.
Starting world: Sicicurs.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Name: Deeku 'spot' gibbins
Age: 23
Gender: Male
Race: Ratling
Appearance: Short, dour, obese, hazel brown eyes, dirty brown skin with freckles across his face, a messy mop of brown hair and long sideburns.
Position: AWOL
Weapons: Hot-Shot Longlas, Laspistol, 6 frag grenades.
Armour: flak
Squad Size: None
Start World: Carnex
Background: Deeku, named 'spot' for the fact he is always quick to spot enemy troops, and for his dark freckles was inducted in the guard at the age of 14, he never liked being part of it, always much preferring to have a quiet lunch somewhere instead of doing guard duty, or digging latrines. He was reprimanded several times for stealing food supplies or smoking fen weed while on duty, and even the other ratlings never liked him much.
When the chaos erupted all over Carnex, he decided it was the perfect opportunity to leave the guard alltogether, and make it on his own.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

ok ill take the assassin

Name: Kate
Age: Classified
Gender: Female
Appearance: Short Blond Hair, ,light blue eyes and 5"8
Position: Callidus Temple Assassin
Weapons: Digital Weapons, Neural shredder, and posion blades
Armour: Polymorphine
Start World: Optinlus
Background: Kate has been training as a Callidus assassin since she was accepted into the temple. She excels in polymorphine and can take most forms. However this is her first mission when she is un-accompanied by someone to observe her actions, and is a very young assassin, trying to prove herself.
Other Info: Her mission is to eliminate the Ork Warboss, and then to travel to Carnex to remove the threat to the Govenor, and is authorised to use any means possible.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Lord Ramo said:


> ok ill take the assassin
> 
> Name: Rebecca
> Age: Classified
> ...


Replaces the C'tan Phase sword with digital weapons please. Everything else is fine.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Ok so when do we start?


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

dark angel said:


> Ok so when do we start?


Will I'm still waiting for someone to make a battle sister character.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Ok done that.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Ohhh ok but do we really need a sister?


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

dark angel said:


> Ohhh ok but do we really need a sister?


*shoots dark angel*

And that concludes our demonstration, any question?

Someone flip a coin to see what kind of character I make.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Side of the coin!


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> Side of the coin!


Looks like I'm making a living saint.

Let's try this again. Someone call heads or tails.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Heads.... no tails...... no heads heads.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Pfuh.. no fair... it's a possibility for a coin to land on it's side you know.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Lord Ramo said:


> Heads.... no tails...... no heads heads.


Heads it is. Looks like I'll be making my character latter on today.


Inquisitor Einar said:


> Pfuh.. no fair... it's a possibility for a coin to land on it's side you know.


It is and when that happens we flip the coin again.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Einar its possible that Paris hilton will make a popular movie that doesnt involve her lying on her back
BUT IT WONT HAPPEN
lets get this rp started
im looking forward to it


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Name: Vinca 
Age: 18
Gender: Female
Appearance: Blonde hair and blue eyes, stands about 5’4 and has an athletic built
Position: Novice sister
Weapons: las gun, las pistol and close combat knife.
Armour: Carapace armour
Squad Size: 7
Squad Equipment: Las gun, las pistols and close combat knife
Start World: Monetson
Background: Vinca was born as an orphaned and never knew her parents. She has trained under the sister hood for her entire life and has rarely gone on missions. The mission she has gone to involved little action yet she has distungished herself from her other sisters by showing leadership, being an excellent shot and excelling in hand to hand combat. She is now being sent on her final mission. If she and her sisters finish this mission they will become full fledge sisters of battle. They are to go where the mutant and heretic thrive and show them the Emperor light.
Other Info: N/A


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Ok so im taking it we can start now?


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

The more you ask the longer it's going to take for us to start.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Im just really anticipated for it


----------



## Rafen (Oct 21, 2008)

*Truely i am joking*

How about now? d(^-^)b


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Rafen said:


> How about now? d(^-^)b


That's it, I'm canceling the rp. I'm going to delete the action thread. You guys can all blame Rafen and Dark Angel for this.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

why? because we asked? are you serious? we cant help it if we were excited


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Necrosis, I don't want to see things getting bad so I'm locking this thread for now. I want you to PM me, and we'll see if something cannot be worked out.

As for everyone and anyone else, constantly pestering a GM about if its time to start is nothing more than spam and not acceptable here in roleplay forums, don't do it or its not just angering the GM you will have to deal with.

If what you posted was not serious, then the threads will be reopened with no problem, but for now they are closed.

-And like that, thread re-opened


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

I was just joking about closing the thread. Now moving on.

I want everyone who posts in the rp thread to put the planet name that your on, on top of their post. Thus people won't get confused.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Ok before we go on i would really like to apolagise for my actions if anyone would like me to resign from the RP please PM me, sincere apolagise DA


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

*Notice:*

I've been very busy with school this last week and this week. Thus I won't be making any updates any time soon until I get my school work done. Rp should be back to normal at the end of the week.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

It seems the school work is a lot more then I thought. Thus I'm going to have to put off the rps for a few more days. Sorry guys for making you wait so long.


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey, is it too late for me to join this?

EDIT: Also, if I can join, is there any restriction on what race or faction I can make my character part of?


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Silb said:


> Hey, is it too late for me to join this?
> 
> EDIT: Also, if I can join, is there any restriction on what race or faction I can make my character part of?


No it's not to late to join but only Imperium and Eldar are playable depending on what planet you start.


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

Name: Ferris Lamarck
Age: 25
Gender: Male
Appearance: He has brown eyes, short black hair, and is slightly muscular. He is also about six feet tall.
Position: Lieutenant of the Carnex 10th Infantry Regiment
Weapons: Chainsword, Bolt Pistol, Combat Knife
Armour: Carapace Armor
Squad Size: 6
Squad Equipment: 

1. Mikhail Validus: Sergeant - Flak Armour, Sword, Laspistol
2. Morog Linnaeus: Priest - Eviscerator, Rosarius
3. Alexander Rabidus: Explosives Specialist - Flak Armour, Lasgun w/ Bayonet, Frag Grenades, Krak Grenades
4. Lukas Fatum: Medic - Flak Armour, Lasgun, Combat Knife, Medi-Packs
5. Merreck Letalis: Special Weapons Expert - Flak Armour, Meltagun, Combat Knife
6. Zante Barrett: Private - Lasgun w/ Bayonet

Start World: Carnex
Background:
Ferris joined the Carnex 10th when he was 15 years old, and achieved the rank of Sergeant when he was 19. He led his squad to many victories across numerous nearby systems and planets, and the death rate among his squad was recognized as being remarkably low for Imperial Guard troops. In his military career, Ferris has fought many of the various threats to the Imperium, and has witnessed the horror of daemons and tyranid hordes firsthand, something that few guardsmen of his young age have survived. He is well respected by the other members of the 10th Regiment for his distinguished career, and none were surprised when he was promoted to Lieutenant at the age of 24. When uprisings began across the planet and stories of Chaos cults began to surface, Ferris immediately prepared his troops for battle, knowing that the PDF would need the help of his entire platoon, and perhaps the help of the entire 10th Regiment, to restore order to Carnex.

Other Info:
Alexander, Lukas, Mikhail and Merreck are longtime friends of Ferris who served alongside him in the ranks of the Carnex 10th since his days as a private. Morog was assigned to his squad recently, since stories of a chaos cult on the planet has increased the regiment's fears of corruption of their own troops, and priests are well known for their ability to maintain soldiers' faith in the Emperor. Zante recently joined Ferris' squad in order to replace a soldier who was lost in the squad's last mission.


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

Ok, I finished my character.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

No offense Silb, but I think you'll have to curb the gear on your squad a little.. check what most people have. We all have pretty basic gear and toys for our squads.
My inquisitor has 17 points worth of wargear. And nobody in her squad has any upgrades.

Deeku is a little better endowed, but he's just 1 ratling, no squad no nothing.
( as such, he has a little more gear and nasty toys, like his AP 3 sniper rifle )


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

Well I took away some of their equipment, and as far as I can tell they're now a basic Imperial Guard Command Squad, except for maybe one or two pieces of equipment that I felt were necessary to show their unique purpose within the squad (ex. Krak grenades for the explosives expert).


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Looks good to me. Feel free to make a post and then I will make an update.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

wondering if i could play as a bad guy, if i can this is what i want:

*Name: *Gromly King
*Age:* 20-25
*Gender:* male
*Apperance:* unknown
*Postion:* criminal (thief, stole from PDF armoury, warning he is heavily armed)
*Weapons:* carries with him: hidden las pistol. sold: unknown
*Armour:* basic clothing
*Squad:* unknown
*Equipment:* hidden mic and comunication device, short range teleport homer,
*Starting World:* Sicucurs
*Background:*-Escaped from high security prison camp before tried for murder, thieft and heresy.
-arms/drugs dealer
*-wanted dead or alive*


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

I don't think there's a chaos cult on Sicucurs, and the ones on Carnex don't seem to be strong enough to be capable of major interplanetary trade. Other than that, it seems good. Just change the planet (or remove the part about the chaos cult) and it will be ready for Necrosis to approve.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

thx Silb needed the help


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Mitchy said:


> wondering if i could play as a bad guy, if i can this is what i want:
> 
> *Name: *Gromly King
> *Age:* 20-25
> ...


The idea of you being a criminal who escape from Sicucurs is not a good idea. Yet you could be a criminal who was bribed (release from Jail and paided) from the Governor to find out whats causing the mutation.

Sorry for not making an update but something big came up today and I was very busy. Update tomorrow or else you can burn me for being a heretic.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

ok, but i can keep the same profile and stuff right? (other then being released from prison to track down the mutations) just hes working for the governer


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Yes you can keep everything else.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

ok, cool, so how many people is that now?


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

Name: Gil Danner
Age: 26
Gender:male
Appearance: skinny, always has his armour on
Position: sargent
Weapons: auto-pistol and power sword, combat knife
Armour: carapace
Squad Size: 5
Squad Equipment: vox caster- squad has auto-rifles
Start World: Optinlus
Background: recently promoted, extreme hate towards orks
Other Info: Sargent Gil is some-what unsure of his actions.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Android089 said:


> Name: Gil Danner
> Age: 26
> Gender:male
> Appearance: skinny, always has his armour on
> ...


I'd like a bit more information his back ground. Right now this just seems plain.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

ok well here it is 


Name: Gil Danner

Age: 26

Gender:male

Appearance: skinny, always has his armour on

Position: sargent

Weapons: auto-pistol and power sword, combat knife

Armour: carapace

Squad Size: 5

Squad Equipment: vox caster- squad has auto-rifles

Start World: Optinlus

Background: recently promoted, extreme hate towards orks, Sargent Gil used to be a farmer and when his planet was assaulted by orks he was forced into the PDF. the ork assault was stopped but not destroyed. And so Gil decided that he would join the guardsmen. but in a battle when the orks had attacked again his sargent was killed so Gil was promoted to Sargent, the only reason of his promotion is because he had the most experince in the squad. After the war if he survives he is to be demoted to private.

Other Info: Sargent Gil is some-what unsure of his actions. also Sargent Gil does not work well with other people


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

That's better. Accepted.


----------



## AceSage (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey, can I join? If so, here's my character sheet.

Name: Conrad Nicolai
Age: 32
Gender: Male
Appearance: Nicolai stands immensely tall, at 8'6, and has a very powerful physique under his armour. He never wears a helmet, and his head is closely shaven, and covered in tattoos to the Emperor, and is also adorned with many battle scars. 
Position: Assault Marine Sergeant
Weapons: Chainsword and Bolt Pistol
Armour: Power armour, no helmet, jump pack
Squad Size: 3
Squad Equipment: Chainswords and bolt pistols, jump packs
Start World: Sicucurs
Background: Conrad Nicolai was recruited from the Blood Guard's homeworld and was one of the few recruits from his village to survive the tests to become a Neophyte. As a scout he would always shy away from shooting to charge the enemy and butcher them in close combat, and so when he became a fully-fledged battle brother when he was 21, he was put into an assault squad. For 10 years, he was constantly transferred from squad to squad after all of his current squads were all being slaughtered, all except for him, and he became known as 'Cursed'. When he was 31, after his last squad was all killed, he was given command of his own squad. 
Other Info: The members of Nicolai's squad are Brother Octavian and Brother Loken.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Just lower your squad size by 1 and your accepted AceSage.


----------



## AceSage (Jun 29, 2009)

Awesome, I never really liked Theis anyway


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

AceSage said:


> Awesome, I never really liked Theis anyway


You'll be getting him back later in the rp.


----------

